# First time new frogs are sick...help



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

I've had my first pair of Tincs for about four months now. They have been doing great, eating like they could never get enough and growing like crazy.

I recently started getting them used to crickets so I could drop some food in that would last a day or two for a change. Fourth of July weekend... I was gone all of two days. Fed them some crickets before I left (usually feed them ff) Returned Sunday evening, they seemed fine, active. Yesturday they hid all day. They've never done that. Today one is still hiding. The other is out, but very sluggish. Acts a bit like he's drunk. Periodically opens and closes his mouth. Totally ignores ff. Has what looks to me like nemotodes(sp?) crawling over his back. 

Could they have some kind of parasite that causes this kind of behavior? Something they got from the crickets? I'm going to try to get an apt with a vet this morning, but thought I'd also plumb the knowledge of the dendroboard for som e help.

Much thanks,
Nate


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Pictures always great. 
What do these parasites look like? Color? Length? Could it be shed skin? Skin eating (a very healthy behavior) looks very strange to those whose first see it. What is the drunk behavior you noticed? Falling? Rolling? Unable to turn over? Any other changes, such as fluxuations in the temperature or humidity? Let us know what you find. Best of luck.
John


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey John, thanks for the post.

I doubt he's shedding. Although his skin has since dried quite a bit. I'm going to do a pedialyte soak here soon to see if that revives him a bit. Since I posted, his eyes have also become milky.

The "worms" are barely visible. White, thick as a hair, shorter than a grain of rice. They are definately worms and not skin, I've seen them move and count about 6 that I can see.

As for the drunk behavior. He is very sluggish, stays in one spot for uncharacteristically long periods of time, slumped low to the ground or slumped to one side. He seems to not have very good control of his left front and back legs. They are akimbo (thus the slumping to one side) Last time he walked, it was very uncoordinated.

Temperature and humidity have been fairly normal, only minimal (within reason) fluxuations.

I'm stumped as what to do. The main change that they experienced was the introduction of crickets into their diet.

I can't say I'm too hopeful for this guy. I've never keep PDFs so I don't know what they are capable of recovering from, but he looks pretty bad. Couldn't get a vet apt until Thurs morning. I'll be surprised if he makes it that long.

Any other thoughts or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

So perhaps I was a bit quick to dismiss shedding. I just gave the tinc a pedialyte bath. A good dozen small white worms were left behind in the bath, but so was the sluffed off skin from a foot.

Perhaps someone could describe what the process and behaviors of shedding are, so I know what to look for. From what I've read, the frogs mostly do it in the morning and they puff themselves up. What about skin dryness or texture? Any other odd behaviors?

My tinc was looking quite sunken in and a dry texture I've never seen before. At any rate, the pedialyte bath seems to have perked him up.

~Nate


----------

